# What happened to my thread?



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I posted a question about my Beretta 948 a few minutes ago. It has not appeared, and I can't find it with a search. Any thoughts?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> I posted a question about my Beretta 948 a few minutes ago. It has not appeared, and I can't find it with a search. Any thoughts?


I did not see it, but I think you have to include a sales price in a post trying to sell something. 

Perhaps you forgot to add a price?

Maybe you did not know the rule.

Jim


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*My post*

Nothing for sale, just a help me question. I'll repost. Thanks.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/beretta-948-a-197530/ is this it,, it is on page 2 of new threads,, cant answer the question though..


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Many thanks for the link. Hope someone can help.



Sequoiha said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/beretta-948-a-197530/ is this it,, it is on page 2 of new threads,, cant answer the question though..


----------

